# Food Safety News - 09/29/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 29, 2021)

*Finding sympathy in the statistics: Views from Dave Theno Fellow Jaime Ragos*
By Jonan Pilet on Sep 29, 2021 12:05 am
food safety education month Statistics never account for the trauma or years of suffering that follow foodborne illnesses. While here, at Food Safety News, we try to keep you informed of the numbers, the recalls, and the science, we also recognize that the most important aspect of food safety is protecting lives. How do we... Continue Reading


*2021’s enacted state legislation regarding food and food safety*
By News Desk on Sep 29, 2021 12:03 am
contributed With permission, we repost Doug Farquhar’s most recent summary of food and food safety legislative actions by states. By Doug Farquhar, JD State legislatures introduced several hundred bills related to food during their 2021 legislative sessions. Almost every state introduced legislation regarding food. From food delivery, cannabis, and coronavirus to food freedom, state legislatures heard... Continue Reading


*Food safety finds a place in outcomes of UN summit*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 29, 2021 12:02 am
Food safety was not a major focus of the UN Food Systems Summit but has been included in a newly formed coalition. The food system coalitions cut across five priority areas for action. Food safety will be part of the Coalition for Healthy Diets from Sustainable Food Systems. “We must use the power of ingenuity... Continue Reading


*Positive findings from Irish halal audit*
By News Desk on Sep 29, 2021 12:00 am
An audit by the Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI) of halal claims on meat has found most companies are compliant with the rules. Animals such as cows, veal, lamb, sheep, goats, turkeys, chickens, ducks, game birds, bison and venison are considered halal, but must be prepared according to Islamic laws for their meat to... Continue Reading


*Espi’s Sausage and Tocino Co. recalls RTE chicken and pork hot dogs for possible Listeria contamination*
By News Desk on Sep 28, 2021 06:54 pm
Seattle’s Espi’s Sausage and Tocino Co. is recalling more than 2,000 pounds of frozen ready-to-eat chicken and pork hot dog products that may be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. The frozen ready-to-eat chicken and pork hot dogs were produced on May 19, 2021.... Continue Reading


*Cashews and trail mix products recalled after consumer finds pieces of glass*
By News Desk on Sep 28, 2021 06:04 pm
SunTree Snack Foods LLC, of Phoenix, AZ, is recalling  Happy Belly, Prince & Spring, Harris Teeter, and HEB brand products that contain specific lots of cashews because of the potential presence of glass pieces.  The recall was initiated after a customer notified the firm that a product contained glass pieces.  The recalled packages were distributed... Continue Reading


----------

